# Ways to stop spending too much time online



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't feel confident I have the will power to stay off the internet and do my work (until it's close to exam time/ assignment due date etc.) so I am brainstorming ways to break internet addiction. I am sure there are others who can relate and who would benefit from practical solutions to stop wasting time online.

First, there is the option to disconnect the internet. This is the best solution I think but it wouldn't work for everyone (including me because I have a roommate who needs the internet)

Second would be to use some sort of an online program .. an internet blocker. I like the Firefox blocker because it has an option, which prevents you from changing the access settings during locked times even if you have the password. There is a flaw however. You can simply remove the addon to get online! It's fast and easy to do this.

Any other ideas?

I am going to go with the firefox blocker for now.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you share your computer with your roommate?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

We have a wireless router in the main room so yeah we share the internet (not the computer). I am wondering if there is a way to block or better yet limit wireless access on this computer.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Have your roomie change the wep key.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not really familiar with wireless stuff, but do you each have your own wireless adapter or is it built in to your computer?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ you know, I am not good with the technical stuff but I believe we each have our own wireless adapter built into our computers. I am going to try Thunders' idea.

Meanwhile, surfing online netted me this :lol

12-Step Internet Addiction Recovery Program

1) I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the Internet.

2) I will eat breakfast with a knife and fork and not with one hand typing.

3) I will get dressed before noon.

4) I will make an attempt to clean the house, wash clothes, and plan dinner before even thinking of the Internet.

5) I will sit down and write a letter to those unfortunate few friends and family that are Internet-deprived.

6) I will call someone on the phone who I cannot contact via the Internet.

7) I will read a book...if I still remember how.

8) I will listen to those around me and their needs and stop telling them to turn the TV down so I can hear the music on the Internet.

9) I will not be tempted during TV commercials to check for email.

10) I will try and get out of the house at least once a week, if it is necessary or not.

11) I will remember that my bank is not forgiving if I forget to balance my checkbook because I was too busy on the Internet.

12) Last, but not least, I will remember that I must go to bed sometime...and the Internet will always be there tomorrow!

http://www.anvari.org/fun/Computer/12-S ... ogram.html


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The only method that would work for me is going cold turkey. Even if I just get a little internet I would get those impulses to want to visit my regular sites.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow X33, those are some great tips. I never looked at it that way. Thanks.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

There's Leechblocker for Firefox, and you can set up your computer to use OpenDNS and block certain websites that way, but those can both be circumvented fairly quickly.

I'd throw out my computer altogether if it wasn't so damn useful 5% of the time.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I can do without internet for a while because all I do nowadays is surf forums, msn and mails. But I need itunes for music..damn, there goes my willpower.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hot Chocolate said:


> I can do without internet for a while because all I do nowadays is surf forums, msn and mails. But I need itunes for music..damn, there goes my willpower.


How about trying to limit the time you spend on the itunes site by using some sort of internet blocker? If you use firefox, I recommend leechblocker (I think this is what it is called). You can block specific websites for specific periods of time. Have someone else be the administrator and set the password. If you can't find anyone who can do this, do it yourself and check the option which prevents you (the administrator) from changing the settings during times you are not allowed to access the website. The program is straightforward and simple to use.

Here is the website:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4476


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Heh, I've tried out a bunch of methods too.

Modifying my hosts file
Using leechblock and several other programs
Temptation Blocker

I think the biggest thing is you have to make a commitment to yourself to not use the Internet for just 3 days. Then after that period, go for another 3 days. I'm trying that this week and wow, it's fantastic. I got a bunch of work done yesterday and today. The motivation has to come from within. Make a goal and stick to it as hard as you can.

Alright, I'm off


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

If you've got a roommate i'd get a router that lets you block internet browsing at certain times, then get them to set the password to the router so you can't change it. Only way you can circumvent that is to reset the router or plug your computer in directly to bypass it. Of course if you're really addicted you'd probably do that >_<


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ I did that. But I was able to directly connect the computer to the router to get access just like you said. Only thing it did, was made is slightly inconvenient for me to use the internet as I had to haul my computer to the living room from my room. 

Didn't work.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

If you get a combo modem / router so you have to connect to it and can't go round it, then configure it to assign your computer one static ip for wireless and another for wired, then block net access to both ips on a schedule, that should work. I think?


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

It seems like the more time I spend at the computer the less happy I am, but then I also can't get away from it. It is like being addicted to cigarettes or something.

I've thought about just getting rid of my computer entirely to get rid of the temptation physically. I figure I could do all the necessary stuff at the library at school. I think this is the only way it will work. I'm sure even without the internet I'd still be jacking around with the computer doing programming or whatever and still waste the same amount of time. It is actually executing this idea that is the hard part.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

don't think too much .. disconnect the internet. You will not regret it. I did this for 2 weeks and during those 2 weeks I became much more productive and happy. I am going to try it again. 

As you said there's always the library if you need to use the internet.


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

Do something other than your normal habitual routine. Thats a start right there! :b


----------



## ThankfulWanyana (Sep 15, 2012)

I heard on Radio 4 (in U.K.-BBC) yesterday that a lady who is a writer uses something called 'Freedom' and also 'Self control' - I looked up 'freedom' on google and also on 'Ask Jeeves' but couldn't find it. Has anyone else come across these or similar and know how to use them please?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If you actually want to be online, you're not spending too much time online. Everything else is just in your way.


----------

